# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  أقوى الرقى الشرعيه لتيسيير الزواج والحمل بإذن الله

## al-jo0oharh

يسعدلي صباحـ و مساء أغلى الأخوات في الوجود 

يسعدلي صباحكم ومساكم بكل خير وسعادة وتوفيق وراحة بال 

وبتجي ان شاء اللـه راحة البال ....بعد مرارة الصبر والحرمان والوحدة 

..وراح ن شاء اللـه تكوني من أسعد الزوجات الموفقات بإذن اللــه ..

والكل يغار منك ...من حظك ..ونصيبك... ويغبطك عليه بالدعاء

الصالح لك ياغاليه..

..عزيزتي ..

هذا ملف كامل ان شاء اللـه لجميع برامج تيسير الزواج..

(برامج) عزيزتي يعني شغلات تمشين عليها مدة وأدعيه مثلا ..وسور من القرآن 

واستغفار ..وصدقه ..

وأمور ثانيه تكون من عاداتك تغيرها مثال الغيبه ..

-للعلم عزيزتي- نوعية (العادات) تبعدك غالبا عن فرص الزواج 

أو أمل اجابة دعائك ..لكن كلها ان شاء اللـه تحلها البرامج.


حبيباتي ......عارفه ان فيكم نسبه كبيرة جالسه في بيوتها بين اربعة 

جدران .. اما متأخرة عن الزواج.. او مطلقه .. او ارمله ..وحزينه ماعندها 

غير اطلالات النت تقضي وقتها وتنسى همومها عليه ..وربما يكون احيانا خطر 

عليها مع فراغها العاطفي الكبير ...

الحرمه مو مثل الرجل في يدها تخرج و تروح وتجي وتغير مزاجها ..

ولا في يدها تخطب لنفسها وتتزوج ....جالسه بس تنتظر النصيب .. ومتى

ى ى تجي يا نصيب ..!

لجل أهمية سعادتك واستقرارك عزيزاتي عندي ولاحساسي بشعورك

حبيبت اخدمك بطرق ..واقسم باللـه يا اخواتي ما اقول هذي الطرق والبرامج 

منقوله او ناسخته ..

انا صاحبة الطرح اتكلم معاكي ..تحدوها البشر هذا شايفته في عيني وسمعته بآذاني 

قصص حقيقيه واقعه قدامي .. 

اشياء عايشتها من تجارب قريبات وصديقات واشياء قرأتها قراءة من صاحباتها 

شخصيا على النت ..

واستخلصت لك يا عزيزتي نتائج عجيبه ما تصدقينها ونتائجها.. 

ماشاء اللـه تبارك اللـه ..

واللـه ..اقسم قسم انهن قريباتي ..بعضهم خطبت و تزوجت بظرف ثلاث اسابيع 

وبعضهن شهر فقط .. اطولهن وقت 6 اشهر ..

كله من هذي البرامج ..وبخاااصه أمثال سورة البقرة مرتين في اليوم..

أو سورة يس كل الاوقات الخمس مع البقرة فقط صباح ومساء..

وكانت بعضهن تقول اشلوون.. مستحيل اتخيل اني اتزوج يااائسه انا .. 

معقوله انا اتزوج زي العالم والناس ..خلاص تعودت بس اشوف البنات 

اللي حولي يتزوجون ماتخيل نفسي يوم من الايام مثلهم ...

وواللـه يا أخوات..ماشيه على احد هذي البرامج وواللـه ماتمت عشرين يوم

في بيت اهلها الا جايها نصيبها وبظرف شهر ونصف متزوجه ..

ماشاء اللـه تبارك اللـه ..اللـه يسعدها ويوفقها ...

ربك قريب يا عزيزتي بس انتي اعملي واصدقي بطلبك وياه ...

اخواتي .. انا راح ابدا بهذي البرامج اقتراحاتي من تجارب 

قرايبي ..ومعارفي من الصديقات .. وبعدها راح ابدا بنقل تجارب الاخوات 

اللي في النت ..انقلها بطريقة نقل التجارب في موضوعي 

تأخر الحمل والانجاب..


البرنامج الاول

يــا أحــلـى وأغـــلى بنـــات ..

هذا البرنامج الاول .. وهو بالمناسبه أقوى البرامج واسرعها ..

بإذن اللــه تعالي بس انتي اصدقي واتبعي التوجيهات بدقه ..
مدة البرنامج 21 يوم .

بدايته من اول يوم بعد الطهارة من الدورة الى اخر يوم قبل الدورة الجايه ..

يعني واحد وعشرين يوم على الارجح .

((وبالمناسبه يا اخوتي يعتبر رقيه شرعيه والرقيه نافعه حتى لو كنتي لا تعانين

من شي .لكنك الان تعانين من عسر الزواج وانتي بأمس الحاجه للرقيه سرا 

وبكل كتمان ..))

ماشي هذا المطلوب ::


- بودرة السدر 


- قلة مملوءة ماء


مسبحه للاستغفار (دون عدد الاستغفار..فقط تساعدك ماتنسين ابدا)



- الآيات والسور المطلوبه:


- الفاتحه

- الآية 102 من سورة البقرة 

- آية الكرسي 

- من آية 118 الى آية 122 من سورة الاعراف

- آيتي 81 و 82 من سورة يونس

- آيتي 68 و 69 من سورة طـه

-الكافرون

-الاخلاص

-الفلق

-الناس

التوقيت / لازم فترة قدام المغرب يوميا

الطريقة :

اول حاجه جهزي مسبقاً مفرش (يكون ما تبينه عندك مثلا قديم وجهزي لبس لك خفيف شويه 

على جسمك .. لانك بترشي الماء على جسمك لازم يكون بغرفتك 

مايجوز يكون في دورة المياه وهم مقروء فيهم ..

وايضا لا ينفع انك تكوني (عريانه ) وانتي ترقين أساسا ..بأي حال من الاحوال ..!!))

الان طرقتي المفرش طرقه وحده او ثنتين لجل يكون سميك مايجي ارض غرفتك بلل 

وتجيبي قلة المويه او اي اناء نظيف ..تضعي مقدار بسيط من السدر

فنجال او اقل من الفنجال شويييه في القلة وتمليها ماء شرب نظيف 

(هذا العمل كله بسريه بغرفتك ماحدا يدري او تقصيه على احد نهائياً)

وتقرئي عليه وانتي طبعا طاهرة هذه الآيات والسور 11 مرة..

وكل شويه ضربي شويه بسطح المويه بإيدك وانتي تقري مثل ما يفعل بالرقى 

من مسح المريض اثناء الرقيه الشرعيه ..

الآن انتي خلصتي من القراءة ...

سمي اللــه وصبي مقدار كوب او اقل واشربيه 

وبعدها صبصبي من على راسك باقتصاد لاتكبيه كله مرة وحده

صبصبي على ظهرك وكل مناطق جسمك لكن باقتصاد لكل يكفي

خليه كأنه دهان ..وبطنك دخلي يدك جوا ملابسك وامسحي 

كلللل جسمك ورجولك رشيهم واقدامك ..خليلك كلك مبلوله بهذا الماء

والسدر ..

و ادعي باللي تدعي واستغفري .. ودااومي على قراءة سورة يس

تراها جدا قويه بمسائل سبحان اللـه الزواج ..وتحتوي ايضا على ايات العين زيادة

وكل كلام ربي خير .

والآن أذن المغرب ... قومي بدلي ملابسك فقط لا تتحممي عنه على طول .. 

وصلي المغرب .. واذا قرب آذان العشاء خلاص روحي وتحممي وإلبسي ..


التوجيهات طواااال مدة البرنامج :

خلي هذا الشي ســـــــــري إلاااا يمكن أمك ..

وخليك انسانه طبيعيه للغايه مع اهلك لايبان عليك اي شي.. 

وأهم أهم حاجه لا تقاااابلي اثناء البرنامج أي ضيوف يجوكم في البيت .. 

طوال ال 21 يوم لايشوفك إلا الاشخاص اللي دااايما يشوفك ومختلطه فيهم اللي ما 

مايكون عندهم أي ردة فعل برؤيتك..

يعني أهل بيتك فقط ..

وخواتك المتزوجات اللي كثيييير يجون مو مشكله تجلسي معاهم لكن حذااارى

تخبرين وحده فيهن بهذا الموضوع الخاص فيك..نهائيا يا أختي..نهاااااائيا....

وخلي معاك المسبحه دايما في يدك تذكرك بالاستغفار استغفري طواااال مدة

البرنامج لا تفترين ابدا ..

ولا تجلسي قدام منكرات ابدا..التلفزيون والقنوات لا تعرفينهن 

سماع الاغاني انسيه تماما... 

الكلام في الناس او كثرة الكلاااااام والمزاح تجنبيه عزيزتي انتبهي ..

وخاصه الغيبه .. جميع منكر لا تعمليه ابدا .. والزعل واي خلاف مع اي احد 

من البيت تجنبيه ...لاااتختلفي مع احد ابدا .. وخليك هاااديه ..وموووووسعه صدرك

والنت لا تجلسي قدامه اذا كنتي من المدمنين عليه .. 

ترا النت بيلهيك أختي وتخلي البرنامج ويصير مايفرق عندك ..

ولهوك بأي شي من تخطيط الشيطان احذريه .. 

جميع شغله تلهيك عن برنامجك تأكدي اختي انه لشيطان قاعد يحاربك بكل وسيله .. 

للفائدة لكـ مثلاً //

مثلا بنات مشوا على برنامج واستعجلوا لما جاهم خاطب قبل لا يصير اي شي لهوا 

وتركوا البرنامج وانشغلوا بتجهيز بعض الامور من السعادة فجأة ..مااااجا العريس ..! 

لانه لسه ماصاااار شي اصلا 

وتندموا كثييير .. مثال /اقرب نموذج حاصل للفائدة وللتوضيح المفصل //.. 

مثلاً وحده في رمضان الماضي كانت ماشيه على سورة البقرة والاستغفار يوميا .. من اول شعبان .. 

ولما دخل رمضان كلموها اهلها باحد القرابه خاطب ..! وتخيلوا يا اخواتي ..

تركت قراءة السورة والاستغفار ما ردها الا الرياض 

من السعادة بتشتري تيور للرؤية الشرعيه..!!!

وراحت للرياض وجلست خمسة ايام وطوال رمضان هذي سيرتهم هالخاطب ..واللي 

بتكون بداية الترتيبات بعد العيد مباشرة 

ولكن ... !!! ايش اللي حصل يا اخوات ... قبل لا يجي العيد هون ..!!

ليه يا اخوات ...

لانها استعجلت ونست كل شي تركت الاستغفار وقراءة القرآن تمااااما 

ونست اللـه ولا شكرته نست كل شي تمااااما 

وهذي النتيجه ..؟؟؟

لذلك يا اخوات انتبهوا من غلبة الشيطان عليكن... لا تغتروا بتحسن احوالكم للافضل 

بترك الطاعات والعبادات وترك الاسترسال مع اللـه طوال الوقت ..

.............................. .....

وهذا البرنامج الـ (21) ماشاء اللـه من اقوى البرنامج واقصرهم طريق للفرج

بإذن اللـه .. واخر وحده عاملته من معارفي (ماشاء اللـه تبارك اللـه لا قوة إلا باللـه 

اللـه يوفقها ..ويتمم عليها حياتها الزوجيه ..) 

تزوجت في بداية هذي الاجازة وماتتصوروا يا بنات كم مرة كانت خطبت ..؟؟

خطبت يمكن اكثر من 15 مرة 

كلهم بمجرد الرؤيه الشرعيه يروح ولا يرجع ...تخيلوا يا اخوات وش شعورها...؟؟

ووش شعور أمها .. واذا واستها امها بكلمتين بواحد او اثنين بيخلص اللي عندها 

من ثالث واحد ..! بتصير هي اللي بحاجة من يصبرها ويواسيها .

.. يروحون ..مع انها جميلة وماعليها 

ومن عيله وهي اكبر بنات امها وسنها 23 ماهي كبيرة 

لكن قد تكون امها محسوده عليها او اللـه اعلم .. لكن مع آخر خاطب راح 

تشجعت احدى خواتي المتزوجات وتكلمت مع امها وخبرتها بهذا البرنامج وانها 

تخفي بنتها وتعمله لها..

وعملت والدتها هذا البرنامج بسريه تااامه ..واللـه يا بنات جاها خاطب

ماتحلم فيه انه يجيها .. قبل الاختبارات الماضيه وتمت خطوبتها ماشاء الله ..وطوال 

الخطوبه والتجهيز ماااااتوقفت عن البرنامج والاستغفار باستمرار 

وماشاء اللـه تزوجت في أول هذي الاجازة وحطوا حفل مثل اي زواج .

وسافرت شهر العسل .. واللـه ان والدتها هاليومين كل ماخذت فترة دقت على 

اختي تشكرها وتدعي لها من الصميييييييييم .



هذا بالنسبه للبرنامج الاول .


يتبـ ع للبرنامج الثاني :
7
7 



البرنامج الثاني 




- الإستغفار 


الطريقه : 

قراة سورة البقرة مرتين يوميا صباح ومساء 

الاستغفار باستمرار .. استخدام السبحه للتذكير بالاستغفار

و سئل اكثر من شيخ على جواز استخدامها للاستغفار واجمعوا على 

الجواز طالما النيه التذكير فقط .

وتأكدوا يا أخوات اذا بتسغفري دون دعم وجود السبحه في يدك وانتي اساسا 

منتي راعية ذكر واستغفار ولا تعودتي صدقيني صعب عليك تلتزمين نقطة الاستغفار

وبالتالي الابتعاد عن قراءة السورة لانك لاهيه بأمور أخرى ..


واتمنى يا اخوات تصدقوا البرنامج السابق خوفي لا يكون سؤالك

عن البرنامج الثاني شاكه فيه .. !

وفكروا يا بنات بمستقبلكم لا تدورون السهل ودكم بس

تخلصون هالسيرة .!

ترا بعضكم يمكن تحتاج رقيا فعلا و قويه وهي ما تدري.



البرنامج الثالث :



- سورة البقرة



- الاستغفار 



الطريقة : 

تقرأة السورة على شكل قيام ليل ..صدقيني يا اختي ماتاخذ

من وقتك شي ..خليها في ركعتين فقط .. واذا يتعذر عليك صلاتها 

في الثلث الاخير من الليل ..مافيه اي مشكله نهائيا من صلاتها وقت العشاء

العادي ..واكثر الناس يعملوها في الوقت لتعذر لحقهم للثلث الاخير 

أقرئي في الركعه الاولى الى قوله (واتقوا الله واعلموا ان الله شديد
العقاب ..) نهاية ص 30 .

ثم اركعي ... وفي الركعه الثانيه اكملي الى نهاية السورة 

(وبتلاحظها نفس عدد الاوجه اللهم صفحة صفحتين فقط )

وماراح يستغرق القيام هذا كله (تمام الساعه) للي سهل عليها قراءة القران

وتقرأءة طبعا بسكينه وتمعن بالايات وتفكر . ماتكون كأنها ملحقوقه على السرعه

وحاولي تحافظي على هذا البرنامج اذا بديتيه لا تفترين ولا تململين وتتركيه 

وماله زمن انقضاء معين ..الين يجيك خاطب وصدقيني اختي في اقرب يمكن شهر

الى 3 اشهر واسألي مجربات .



البرنامج الرابع : 


-سورة يس 




- الاستغفار 


الطريقة : 

قراءة القرآن في كل الاوقات الخمسه بعد الصلوات ..والمدوامه 

والاكثار من قراءة سورة يس .. 

ويس سورة عجيبه في راحة البال والطمأنينه وتيسير الرزق ..

وبخاصه احتوائها على آية للعين ..فمع المداومه عليها بتلاقين 

الفرج بإذن قريب للغاااايه..

آية ( وجعلنا من بين ايديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فاغشينهم 

فهم لا يبصرون ) وهذي الآيه من أقوى آيات العين .

ولي اخت متزوجه الان وأم.. قبل زواجها تأخرت في الزواج خمس سنوات..جلست

خمس سنين على هذي الحال كل ماخطبت مايصير شي ولا يتم شي..

فالتزمت قراءة البقرة على اوقات فراغها ..وتردد على الدوام هذه الايه من سورة 

يس .. الى درجة انها كتبتها في الكميبوتر وطبعتها وعملت منها لوحة بسيطه في 

غرفتها لجا تشوفها باستمرار وترددها .. 

ووالله يا اخوات (ماشاء اللـه تبارك الله لا قوة إلا بالله)

انها ماتمت 3 أشهر فقط إلا هي في بيت زووجها ..!!

واحدى الاخوات جربتها تقرأ السورة كامله (يس) باستمرار للراحه

النفسيه فقط ...كل يوم ترتااااح نفسيتها اكثر .. وسبحان الله خطبت وتزوجت 

فجأة ..!!
وكل هذا ( من بداية قرائتها الى ليلة الزواج ) صار بظرف اقل من

شهر واحد فقط..سبحان اللـه ..




البرنامج الخامس : 


قراءة سورة خلال اليوم .. بعد كل صلاة بضعة أوجه





مع المداومه على الاستغفار في كل

الاوقات والاحوال



البرنامج : السادس قبل الأخير 



- قراءة سورة البقرة يوميا 

بعد صلاة الفجر او قبلها او قبل النوم .

مع الدوام على الذكر والاستغفار .





البرنامج : السابع و الأخــير





- كثرة الإستغفار 

على الدوام وفي كل حال ..بحيث لا يقل تقريبا في اليوم 

عن اربعه ..سبعة آلآف مرة ..

وهذا العدد بالطبع..يسير للغايه مع حمل المسبحه

والتوكل على اللـه عزوجل أولاً وأخيراً أثناءه.





عزيزاتي : 

الآن ....انتهينا من عرض خيارات البرامج (الرقى المقنعه) .. 

أخواتي / هذي البرامج ماهي إلا رقـــــى حبيت البسها ثوب مختلف لجل 

تكون مقنعه لبعض الأخوات اللي مايحبوا الرقى وبيقولوا عن انفسهن انهن مافيهن

شي وانهن مو بحاجة رقيه شرعيه ..

مجرد طرح فكرة الرقيه الشرعيه بتلاقيها كلمه ثقيله على البعض وكأنها تحسسهم 

انهم مرضى وهذا يا حبيباتي مش صحيح..

انتي في الاصل في كل احوالك و أزمانك بحاجة الى اللـه عز وجل .. وجميع ما تعمليه

في الرقى هو مايفترض تعمليه في يومياتك اصلاً..!

وهي قراءة القرأن ..الاستغفار ..الذكر في كل حال .. فالمفترض 

ان بعض هذي البرامج جزء من يومياتك عزيزتي ..

حافظي أختي على تلاوة القرآن كقراءة بضع أوجه بعد كل فريضة صلاة ..

وخليه جزء من حياتك وصلاتك .

وايضا حاولي اجتناب المنكرات قدر المستطاع 

وبخاصه ( الاغاني ) واللي هي من الاسباب اللي تبعد القلب من 

حب قراءة القرآن ..وتصعب وتثقل 

عليك قراءته وكأنك تقرأين لغة أخرى ..!

وأخيراً..حاولي يا أختي أخذ احدى هذه الرقى الآن وسيري عليها وقوي إيمانك 

وتوكلي على اللـه ..سيري على البرنامج وانتي واثقه من قرب الفرج وان عز وجل

ما حرمك إلا ليعطيك خير مماترجين ..وتتمنين .. بس انتي اصدقي في 

الطلب ..صدقيني اختي بتلاقي بإذن الحي القيوم كل ماتتمنين بعد ما ترقين

نفسك بإحدى هذه الرقى والبرامج السهله والرائعه وتملئين قلبك بالأمل 

باللـه عزوجل وبالفرج القريب منه .

.............................. .........

تمنياتي لك عزيزتي من الصميم بالتوفيق والفرج

القريب العاجل بإذن اللـه .م ن ق و ل

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## al-jo0oharh

الأدعيــه الشرعيه :

منها المأثور ومنها الاجتهادي...والمقصود في المأثور عزيزتي هو مايكون 

مروي عن الرسول صلى اللـه عليه وعلى آله وسلم .

أما الاجتهادي هو دعاء شخص بدعاء مافيه محرم ولا محظور ولا شرك 

ويكون على السنه شروطه . يعني يكون لم يروى عن الرسول .

والادعيه الاجتهاديه اللي راح اعطيك اياها عزيزتي

اكون سمعت عنه او قرأت عنه انه دعي فيه وكان تأثيره قوي للغايه.. 

وطبعا من المعلوم ان الدعاء من المكملات للبرامج .. ولا يسير حال احدهم 

إلا في الثاني ..في الالحاح في الطلب .. ذكر الحاجه اثناء الدعاء .. وبالذات حبيبتي

في شأنك ..انك تطلبي من اللـه عز وجل الزوج الصالح والذرية الصالحه .طوال وقتك

وراح اسجل لك هنا في هذا المتصفح كل اللي باستطاعتي عمله لأجلك أختي 

في هذه المسائل .. جمعت بعض الادعيه بعضها من أوراق قديمه تكون موزعه إما 

في مسجد او زواج او مكان عام او غيره... دايما هذه الاوراق احتفظ فيهم مهما 

كانت فايدهم قليله ..يمكن احتاجهم يوم من الايام او احتاجها لأخت لي في اللـه 

وتكون أدعية زواج أوغيرها .. وحبيت هنا في هذا المتصفح اعرض فقط

أدعية تيسير الزواج منها عزيزتي اللي هو موضوعنا الآن فيه .




إضافه بسيطه 

أختي / ....بإمكانك تضيفي لبعض البرامج ماء زمزم 

تشربيه بنية الفرج او (الشفاء) ان كنت مصابه بعين أو سحر أو مس أو عشق .

وبإمكانك تضيفي كوب ماء او حليب جنبك وانتي تقري وتنفخي فيه (سورة البقرة)

واذا خلصت قراءة تسمي اللـه و تشربيه . وحبذا لو تضيفي له حبة البركة.

وأيضا بامكانك تضيفي لبعض البرامج عسل طبيعي .. ولا تدققي 

في أجود أنواعه ويكون غالي حبيبتي عليك .. ترا الشفا من اللـه مو من العسل 

ولا من ماء زمزم .ولا من حبة البركة.. ولا من الاستغفار ولا..ولا..!

الشفاء و الفرج من اللـه عز وجل فقط ومن رحمة اللـه عز وجل بك..

وانما هذي الاشياء جعلت أسباب ليس إلا ..

تعمليها لجل يرحمك رب العالمين ..حتى صلواتك واعمالك جميعا مو بحاجتهم

رب العالمين.. انتي تعملين أوامره ليرحمك وبالتالي يدخلك الجنه .!

كذلك الرقى .. تعمليها وتكون كلها تذلل وخضوع لله عزوجل وبالتالي يرحمك

رب العالمين وبالتالي يبعد عنك أسبابها و معوقاتها وهي 

الشياطين ..او المعاصي .

----------


## al-jo0oharh

يقول الشيخ فرحات المنجي احد علماء الازهر الشريف:

إنني لاقول ان هذا الدعاء يفعل فعل السحر 
ولكن بعد اسبوع واحد من قراتي لهذا الدعاء على شاشة التلفزة دعتني بعض النسوة والرجال لحضور حفلات 
لزواجهم وقالوا لي : اننا قرانا هذا الدعاء فاكرمنا الله بالزواج ..!
ويضيف : 
اخبرتهم ان هذه قد تكون مصادفة.. فردوا :
اننا كنا نتوضا ونقرا هذا الدعاء اثناء الوضوء ،ونحن موقنون بالاجابة والحمدلله 
سهل لنا الزواج بعد ان واجهنا صعوبات كبيرة طوال السنوات الماضية .
وان نفع فانه لايضر وانه في النهاية (دعاء) واتمنى ان تقرؤه على اساس انه دعاء
والله سبحانه وتعالى يحقق لكم امنياتكم 


نص الدعاء 


" اللهم اني اسالك باني اشهد انك انت الذي لااله الاانت ..
الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد اقضي حاجتي ..
انسي وحدتي .. فرج كربتي..
اجعل لي رفيقا صالحا كي نسبحك كثيراونذكرك كثيرا
فانت بي بصير .
يامجيب المضطر اذا دعاك..احلل عقدتي ..امن روعتي .
.ياالهي من لي الجا اليه اذا لم الجا الي الركن الشديد الذي اذا دعي اجاب .
هب لي من لدنك زوجا صالحا ..واجعل بيننا المودة والرحمة والسكن..
فانت علي كل شي قدير .
يامن قلت لشي كن فيكون..

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة ..وقنا عذاب النا 
وصلي اللهم علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم.

وعن اصل دعاء التيسير هذا يقول الشيخ المنجي:
انه دعاء ماثور عن بعض الصالحين عندما كان هناك 
رجل صالح في ضيافة رجل عنده سبع من البنات ولم تتزوج منهن واحدة
فقال له: 
انا ادلك على بعض كلمات سمعتها من بعض الصالحين وطرفا منها لبعض الصحابة
والتابعين وعلمه الدعاء 

ثم يقول والد البنات السبع عن نفسه : 
والله لبركه هذا الدعاء مامر العام الا وبناتي جميعهن في بيوت ازواجهن. 





النيــــــــــــــه

حبيباتي من أهم الشغلات اللي لااااااازم تنتبهي لها عزيزتي في 

إلتزامك قراءة القرآن وفي الذات السور اللي حددت لك انك مااااتقرأيها 

بنيــــــــــة الزواج ... !

هذا يا عزيزتي بدعــــــه

إقرئي بنيــة طلب الرحمه من اللـه عز وجل وبالتقرب إليه ..


هذا أمـــر ...أمر آخـر 

لما يجيك شخص ويقول لك مثلا بدع لا تاخذي في هاي البرامج 

وانها مالها أصل ..و لما يجيك شخص ويقول لك : 

انا قرأت انه مايجوز قراءة البقرة بنية الزواج

وو ..!!

شوفي حبيبتي / 

انتي ماتقرأيها بنية الزواج أصلاً...؟ 

و انا مانصحتك قلت : اقرئي بنية حصول الزواج ..وهذا وضحته لك .؟

أنتي تقرأيها كرقيــه شرعيه وبنية الشفاء ..

كآيات شاااافيـــه لا أكثر.........

جميع ما تقرأيه هنا في هذاالمتصفح ولله الحمد شرعي ومافيه اي شي

شبهه او غلط .. رقى شرعيه ..ومجربه ومشهورة .




فائدة أخرى 

سنه من السنوات استفسرنا من شيخ مفسر أحلام مشهور (الصقير)

قلنا : ليه انتم تنصحون من يحتاجون رقى بقراءة البقرة او تقولوله يختم 

المصحف شهريا او اسبوعيا افضل..؟

فقال :

كلام ربي كله طيب.. وكل شخص احتاج رقيه فيه آيات تناسب مشكلته وأقوى 

تأثير عليها من شخص آخر .. لكن لا يعلم أين هي .. فالافضل والاحوط 

يختم المصحف كاملا كل فترة ليقرأ جميع آيه ممكن انها تعالجه في زمن

يسير وقصير ..

وسورة البقرة لها فضائل عظيمه لا تحصر في سطور... ولها مفعول عجيب

في فك السحر و العين والمس.

انتهى كلامه.

----------


## al-jo0oharh

خواتي الغاليات انا استفدت وحبيت افيدكم وياي لني احبكم في الله دعواتكم لي بالزوج الصالح وبتسيير اموري ولكم بالمثل 



احبكم في الله كلكم على بعضكم خخ^^

----------


## موانئ السحر

ما شاء الله قراءة سورة البقرة مرتين في اليوم 

مب كأنه تعجيز ؟؟ّ!!

----------


## al-jo0oharh

اختي موانئ في اكثر عن اختيار ودج تقرينها كان بها واستفدتي اكثر ماودج تقرينها مرتين عادي تراج مب مغصوبه 


الموضوع كله للفايده مافي شي غصب فديتج 


ولا في شي تعجيز كلنا انروم انسوي هالاشيا 

وفي اوقات بايمنا تمر عالفاضي 


خلنا نستفيد منها 


وتسلمين عالمرور

----------


## misscuty

جزاك الله الف خير 
في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

----------


## al-jo0oharh

تسلمين عالمرور عزيزتي

----------


## فللة

جزتج الله خير

----------


## فللة

جزاج الله خير

----------


## عسوله الجنه

جزاج الله خير

----------


## ح ـوؤور

يزآج آلله خير حبوبتي ع طرحج لنآ وإن شآء آلله آلكل يستفيد منهـ

و ربي يرزقنآ آلزوج آلصآلح وآلذرية آلصآلحه إن شآء آلله .

----------


## أم خويدم

مشكووورة يا الغلا

----------


## المخلصه

مشكوووره الغاليه 

وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج....

----------


## al-jo0oharh

لا هنتن عالمرور ربي يعطيكم الصحه والعافيه

----------


## ^ منايــه ^

*جزاج الله الف خير 
في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

*

----------


## عويش88

يزاج الله خير
في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

بس عندي سؤال؟؟؟
ليش محددين عدد الايام؟؟؟ 21 يوم بالذات؟؟؟

----------


## al-jo0oharh

اختي مال السدر 21 يوم 


من اخر يوم للدوره لين اول يوم لدوره الثانيه 


هاي فترة العلاج بالسدر 

بس اهم شي ما تستقبلين ظيوف غرب في هالفتره ولحد يشوفج غير اهلج ردي اقريه مره ثانيه 


حياتي وان شاء الله تكوني فهمتي

----------


## al-jo0oharh

انا حاليا ماشيه عسورة البقره والاستغفار ويس 


من قبل لا اقرى هالموضوع وانقله لكم 



بس السدر ماجربته

وحبيت افيدكم فيه

----------


## &أم الشموخ&

يزاج ربي الف خير

----------


## أحلى زهرة

يزاج الله خير

----------


## وردة عمري

تسلم يمناااج خيتوووو

----------


## ξــڎۋپـﮭ . .~

> جزاك الله الف خير 
> في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

----------


## hiba_003

جزاك الله خيرا .. موضوع وااايد حلو

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

يزاااج الله خير ويعله في ميزان حسناتج يااااارب
والله يرزقج ويرزق بنات التجمع وجميييع بنات المسلمين بالأزواج الصالحين عاجلاً غير آجل

----------


## saro0onh

يزاج الله خير.. وانا بختار الصراحه وبسوي 

لأني وايد تعبانه فيني آلام ف ظهري وبطني وف رحمي ومعدتي وصداع فضيع ..

ورحت المستشفى وقالوا ما فيج شي.. ف انا بلتزم على اللي قلتيه وان شاءالله ربي بيشفيني ويبعد عني العين والحسد ..

وتسلمين غناتي وربي ينولج اللي ف بالج ..

----------


## saro0onh

البرنامج الأول:


- الفاتحه

- الآية 102 من سورة البقرة 

- آية الكرسي 

- من آية 118 الى آية 122 من سورة الاعراف

- آيتي 81 و 82 من سورة يونس

- آيتي 68 و 69 من سورة طـه

-الكافرون

-الاخلاص

-الفلق

-الناس

....

يصير نقرا بس ف الماي هالسور ونشربه ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بدوية العين

ممتاز كلامج يزاج الله خير

----------


## al-jo0oharh

ساااااااااااااارونه حبي توكلي على الله وشربيه في ماي على نياتكم ترزقون دامه مب متوفر عندج السدر 


ماعليه اقريه على ماي وشربيه ومنه مسحي به جسمج شوي عرفتي ياعيوني 


والله يبعد عنج الشر ويشافيج ويعافيج يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## RoyalDeser

Upppppppppppppp

----------


## كسوله وادلع

يزاج الله الف خير خويتي وفي ميزان حسناتج
وربي يرزقج بزوج الصالح

----------


## لحظات عابرة

جزاك الله كل خير 
في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

----------


## طيوبة زعولة

يزاج الله خير جوجو

دومها مواضيعج قيمة و مفيده ماشاء الله

----------


## ملكة الاناقة

يارب يا رب يارب من كل قلبي يسر للجوهرة ويسر لها الزوج الصالح ويسر لي ولجميع خواتي العضوات 
يزاج الف خير 
وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## يا حب العمر

الله يسر للجميع يارب

----------


## *A7LA*DAL3*

باركـ الله فيكـ  :Smile:

----------


## عويش88

> اختي مال السدر 21 يوم 
> 
> 
> من اخر يوم للدوره لين اول يوم لدوره الثانيه 
> 
> 
> هاي فترة العلاج بالسدر 
> 
> بس اهم شي ما تستقبلين ظيوف غرب في هالفتره ولحد يشوفج غير اهلج ردي اقريه مره ثانيه 
> ...


مشكورة عالتوضيح

----------


## صمت الفراق

مشكوووره حبيبتي

الله يرزقنا الزوج الصالح والذريه الصالحه يارب

----------


## الزينـ كله

يزاج الله خير عزيزتي....

----------


## أم سارونه~~

تسلمين فديتج ربي يجعل في ميزان حسناتج يارب
الحمد الله أستفدت منه ^^
الله يرزقنااا بالزوج صالحه يعينه على طاعته يارب
مشكوووره

----------


## ..V!P..

يزاااااااااااج الله خيير

----------


## lulu_dxb

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## Life.M

الله يرزقج ويرزق كل بنات المسلمين الزوج الصالح

----------


## روح السلطان

شكرااا

----------


## saro0onh

> ساااااااااااااارونه حبي توكلي على الله وشربيه في ماي على نياتكم ترزقون دامه مب متوفر عندج السدر 
> 
> 
> ماعليه اقريه على ماي وشربيه ومنه مسحي به جسمج شوي عرفتي ياعيوني 
> 
> 
> والله يبعد عنج الشر ويشافيج ويعافيج يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب




تسلمييين غناتي ..

امس يبت ماي عادي وقريت فيه سورة البقره كامله قبل ما ارقد والله لا يراويج شو صار فيني..
عقب شربت من الماي ومسحت فيه ..ورقدت ..


ف خلاص انا بسوي مال البرنامج الأول وبقرا كل السور ف ماي وقت المغرب وبشربه وفليل بييب ماي وبقرا البقره وبشربه جي احسن ..

والله يشفيني ويشفي اليميع ان شاءالله ..

ويزاج الله خير حبيبتي ..

----------


## al-jo0oharh

ساااااارونه بسم الله عليج هيه استمري يالغاليه ولا تياسين بالعكس 


والله يشفيج ياااااااارب ويشفي اليميع

----------


## RoyalDeser

up up pu pu pu

----------


## RoyalDeser

انزين صعب علينا نحن ال نداوم نفذ البرنامج الاول لانه كل يوم ناس غرب يشوفونا؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## al-jo0oharh

ترى اختي انتي عندج حرية الاختيار في اي برنامج تتبعين 


اذا ماترومين عالاول سوي اي واحد منهم عندج اختيارات متعدده 


وتسلمين عالمرور

----------


## Back 2 Home

يزاج الله خير ^_^

----------


## Hello Kity

يزاج الله خير

----------


## optmistic_lady

موضوع جدا راااائع و مفهوم ومرتب يزاج الله خير و يعطيج على قد نيتج

----------


## فراشه_وردية

الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## RoyalDeser

استغفر الله

----------


## طيوبة زعولة

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=815132
بنات أمانه صوتوووووووووووووو
لاتخلون حد يسيطر على خليجنا
حاولو تنشروون الرابط

----------


## RoyalDeser

بالنسبةللدورة. الشهرية نقرا قران ولانكمل بعدها

----------


## بنت العقيد

عيبني الموضووع وااايد .. 

مشكوره اختي ع النقل

----------


## al-jo0oharh

اختي رووويال فترة الدوره اقري من اللاب ولا من تلفونج 


بس لا تتركينها عقد ما تقدرين 



والله يوفقج حياتي 


على فكره خواتي وصلني عالخاص رسايل من بعض الخوات جربو الرقيه اللي نزلتها وفادتهم ولله الحمد 


الله يوفقهم ويوفقكم ان شاء الله

----------


## so0ondos

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

والله في ميزان حسناتكم ياربي


الموضوع وايد استفدت منه وان شاء لله راح امشي على البرنامج رقية لي

----------


## so0ondos

نزين بنات انا فالكلية ماعندي وقت افتح المصحف 

عادي احط سماعة باذني واسمع اية الكرسي بعد ماصلي الظهر والعصر 
؟؟

----------


## so0ondos

اقصد سورة يس 

عادي اسمعها

----------


## Cute Gurl

يزاج الله خير ..

----------


## al-jo0oharh

سوسو حياتي هي فتحي وحطيها باذنج 


ولا اقريها عقب لا تردين من الكليه قبل النوم 


انتي نظمي وقتج وشوفي 


وبالتوفيج ياعيوني 


منووووره فديتج

----------


## هموم الليالي

*يزااج الله كل خير على الموضوع المفيد وبوركتي وبوركت انااملج يالغلااا ع النقل المتميز* 

*وان شاء الله الكل يستفيد منه ...*

----------


## doctora

انزين سوال ال طرشو لج عالخاص اي طريقة جربو ؟الاولي ولا الثانية

----------


## بنتـ DXB

يزاج الله خير

وفي ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## اخت بوناصر

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي 
في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## كل شي

جزاك الله الف خير 
في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

----------


## حزينة المساء

يزاج الله كل خير 
ربي يرزقنا جميعا بالازواج الصالحين والذرية الصالحة

----------


## تسونامي

جزاج الله خير

----------


## ملكة الاناقة

اختي الجوهره انا حمدالله من زمان موااظبه على سوره البقره يوميا واصليه قيام من فتره والاستغار دوم معاي 
ولحين من اسبوع على سوره يس في اليوم اكثر من 3 مرات 
اليوم سويت الطريقه الاولى وقلت لامي تقرا في الماي تدرين اختي حسيت جسمي صار حار وعرقت وايد وعقب ما اغتسلت بماي جاني نوم ثقيل وحراره ؟

----------


## RoyalDeser

للرفع

----------


## RoyalDeser

> انزين سوال ال طرشو لج عالخاص اي طريقة جربو ؟الاولي ولا الثانية


 نفس السووال

وينج يالجوهرة

----------


## ام سيف وشيخه

يزاج الله كل الخير ربي يوفقج وبسير امورج ويرزق كل العزابيات برجل صالح

----------


## al-jo0oharh

> اختي الجوهره انا حمدالله من زمان موااظبه على سوره البقره يوميا واصليه قيام من فتره والاستغار دوم معاي 
> ولحين من اسبوع على سوره يس في اليوم اكثر من 3 مرات 
> اليوم سويت الطريقه الاولى وقلت لامي تقرا في الماي تدرين اختي حسيت جسمي صار حار وعرقت وايد وعقب ما اغتسلت بماي جاني نوم ثقيل وحراره ؟


هييييه مللوووكه لنها طريقة السدر مفعولها اقوى استمري حياتي انا بعد جربتها مره وجي صارلي وعيوني غدت حمرى بس عقبها ارتحت وما خبرت احد خل هالشي بينج وبين امج بس لا تخبرين احد ثاني واستمري يالغاليه استمري والله يبعد عنج الشر ياااارب

[QUOTE=RoyalDeser;26308024]نفس السووال

وينج يالجوهرة[/QUOTE

هلا حبوووو انا هني بس شوي ظررف الحين راح اجاوبكن^^




> انزين سوال ال طرشو لج عالخاص اي طريقة جربو ؟الاولي ولا الثانية


في منهم جربو الاولى وفي منهم جربو عن القيام بسورة البقره وفي منهم جربو البقره ويس يعني ماشاء الله عليهم بس المهم انهم مستمرين وبالتوفيج ياااارب

----------


## al-jo0oharh

مشكوورات كل اللي مرن لا هنتن يارب 


اللي ماعندها سدر تقرى على ماي بس المهم خواتي لا تهملون عماركن صج الواحد يتوكل على الله بكل شي بس بعد لازم ناخذ بالاسباب 

ولا تنسو ان هاليومين الحسد والبغض والسحر منتشر الله يعينا ويرحمنا ويبعد الشر عنا اللهم امين

----------


## RoyalDeser

up upuupupuupu

----------


## قلب امه

*جزاك الله الف خير 
في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله*

----------


## RoyalDeser

مرحباااا
بالنسبة للسدر طول ال 21 يوم نسبح بسدر ولا بس اول يووم؟

----------


## al-jo0oharh

روويال طوووول 21 يوووم فديتج

----------


## كميلانه

*يزاج الله خير .. في ميزان حسناتج 
والله يرزق كل وحده ذاكره ربها بالزوج الصالح والولد البار 
آآآآآمين*

----------


## RoyalDeser

Foooooooog

----------


## Dala3uae

يزاج الله الف خير على هالموضوع

وفي ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

والله يرزقج من حيث لاتحتسبين


بس عندي سؤال


في البرنامج الأول قلتي انه ما يشوفنا حد غريب


يعني حتى الخدامات اللي فالبيت؟

----------


## al-jo0oharh

حياااااااج الله اختي دلع 


جوفي حياتي الناس اللي متعودين يجوفونج كل مره سواء اي حد حتى الخدامات ماعليه 


بس اللي يمر فتره طويله ماجافوج شرات الظيوف وفي المناسبات وجي لا فديتج 


وان شاء الله تكوني فهمتي عليه 


والله يبعد عنج كل شر ياعيوني

----------


## *بنت الشرقيه*

السلام عليكم أخواتي في الله

حبيت أستفسر عن البرنامج الأول اللذي سبق ذكرة

ذكرتي أن مش لازم أحد يشوفك من الناس الا الأهل فقط 

بس حبيت أستفسر عن بعض الأمور :-

أولاً:- أنا طالبة في الكلية وبقالي سنتين يعني في ناس 
يشوفوني وأختلط معهم هل هذا الأمر مايأثر على البرنامج اللي بسوية ؟؟؟

ثانياً:- وإلى متى أسوي هالبرنامج وأقف هل الى مدة معينة مثلا بعد الخطوبة أو بعد العرس إلى متى باضبط 
أسوية ؟؟؟؟؟؟

ثالثاً:- وهل يأثر علي البرنامج اذا تركتة بعد الزواج أولا ؟؟؟؟؟

وعساة في ميزان حسناتكم أنشاء الله

----------


## *بنت الشرقيه*

أرجو الرد علي بأسرع وقت 
ممكن جزاكم الله خير دنيا وآخرة

----------


## عيونad

جزاك الله خير

----------


## al-jo0oharh

اختي بنت الشرقيه 


فديتج دامج بالكليه لا تسوينه لن مو نفس الطالبات بيشوفونج كل مره اكييد بالطلعه والدشه بيشوفج حد غريب 

هو عباره عن 21 يوووم تسوينه 

اذا تحبين تسوينه من فتره للثانيه سويييه 


بس هو وقته المحدد من نهاية الدوره لين اول يوم من موعد الدوره اللي جايه ^^


لا حياتي ماياثر 

بس انتي اذا احتجتي له بعد العرس عيديه 

عرفتي حياتي 

^^

بس يفظل انج تسوينه وقت اجازتج دامج بالكليه

----------


## *بنت الشرقيه*

طيب أختي جزاك الله خير 

إذا أنا محتاجة أسوي البرنامج هذا 

بأسرع وقت لأني أمر بظروف نفسية

والله سبحانة وتعالى هو الشاهد على ذلك  :Laalahalaallah:

----------


## al-jo0oharh

بنت الشرقيه خلاص سويه وتوكلي على الله شو تبيني اقول 

انما الاعمال بالنيات 


والله يوفقج يارب

----------


## Lady j

يزاج الله خير أختي 
بالنسبة لي ما أقدر اطبق البرنامج الاول بسبب الشغل الا على اجازتي شهر 7 مع اني محتاجة و الله اني اطبق البرنامج .. فراح اجوف المناسب و اطبق بإذن الله بعد ما أطهر 

لي عودة

----------


## *بنت الشرقيه*

ماادري بس شكلي بتبع نصيحتك

وأمري ل الله بصبر لحد أجازتي 

رغم أنها باقي عليها كثير والله

حتى أجازت نص السنة ماتجي واحد وعشرين يوم 

بصبر ((أن الله مع الصابرين))

----------


## ربشه

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي في ميزان حسانتج إن شالله
والله يرزق كل عزباء بالزوج الصالح إن شالله

----------


## منتهاها

جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## منتهاها

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟
؟؟
؟

----------


## ملكة الاناقة

بس اتوقع الطريقه الاولى سوها مو لازم تلتزمون ان محد يشوفكم لان على النيه 
ويمكن بنات طبيعه حياتهم اللي متوظفه واللي بكليه شغاله مثلي 
لان قريت في كتاب عن الرقيه نفس الطريقه بس ماذكر ان محد يشوف 
ومكتوب لمده سبعه ايام 
الواحد يسوي على قد نيته وربي يسرها 
مثل ماسويت انا

----------


## الويه الصبوحي

ع نياتكم ترزقووووون

تسلمين ختيه ع الموضوع الرائع ... وبشوف أي طريقة تناسبني وبإذن الله بطبقها ...!!!

----------


## RoyalDeser

للرفع

----------


## بلسم الحب

تسلمين أختي على الموضوع
بس عندي سؤال أقدر أسوي كل شيء ما عدا السدر والماي؟
سؤال ثاني لازم اسوي هذه الرقي بعد الدورة؟
شكراً

----------


## al-jo0oharh

اختي مال السدر والماي اذا ماترومين تسوينها ماعليه عندج اختياررات ثانيه 


والرقى الثانيه عادي سويها باي وقت وباي مكان وعادي اي حد يشوفج 


بس مالت السدر والماي هي اللي اعرف انها من نهاية الدوره لين الدوره اللي بعدها 


ولج حرية الاختيار يالغاليه

----------


## RoyalDeser

Foooooooooooooooooog

----------


## al-jo0oharh

منوووووووووووووووره رويال

----------


## RoyalDeser

بوجودك الجوهرة

----------


## al-jo0oharh

اب اب

----------


## RoyalDeser

استغفر الله

----------


## RoyalDeser

لا اله الا انته سبحانك اني كنت من الظالميين

----------


## Um Shai5h

يزاج الله خير

----------


## RoyalDeser

شو الاخبار

----------


## al-jo0oharh

لاهنتن عالمرور

----------


## RoyalDeser

للرفع

----------


## *بنت الشرقيه*

الله يعطيك العافية أختي

بس حبيت أسأل نغسل حتى الشعر مع الجسم

ولا بس الجسم

شكرا على المرور أختي

----------


## بنت خورفكان30

انا شفت هالاشياء في موقع اعتقد انه تابع للشيعه صح

----------


## *بنت الشرقيه*

تقريبا بس مافيها شي كلها 
آيات من القرآن

----------


## al-jo0oharh

شييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييعه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


بسم الله 


بلااااااااااااج اختي 


كل شي نسبتوه للشييييييييييعه ربي يهداكم ببببببببببببببببببببببببببس



اختي بنت الشرقيه 


لا الشعر ما سمعت ان الشعر يغتسل 


وبالتوفيج يالغاليه

----------


## RoyalDeser

بالتوفيق

----------


## al-jo0oharh

لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله 


الله يزيد البشاير ياااارب قامت اتيني بشاير حلووه ربي يدمها يااااااارب 


استمرن خواتي استمرن

----------


## RoyalDeser

> لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله 
> 
> 
> الله يزيد البشاير ياااارب قامت اتيني بشاير حلووه ربي يدمها يااااااارب 
> 
> 
> استمرن خواتي استمرن


الله يديم عليج السعادة والبشارة الحلوة تتحقق :Sha2: 

بس انتي اي برنامج تسوييين  :Big Grin: 

خبريني بالسر  :44 (20):

----------


## RoyalDeser

وينج اقري ال فوووق للوول

----------


## al-jo0oharh

هههههههههههههههههههههه


رويال 


بشاير مب لي انا ههههههههههههه


بشاير من البنات اللي يسوون الرقيه 


ماشاء الله اتيني عالخاص بشاير حلوه 


الله يديمها يارب 


وعقبالج وعقبالي ^^

----------


## RoyalDeser

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> رويال 
> 
> 
> بشاير مب لي انا ههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> ...


 
 :44 (28):  هههههههههههههههههه

يالله انزين فال حلو عليج  :12 (42): 

وعقبالنا ان شالله بس بعدج ماخبرتيني انتي اي برنامج تتبعين

و ال وصلج ع الخاص شو كانوا يسوون

----------


## al-jo0oharh

انا اتبع مال سورة البقره حياتي بس مرات يمر علي يوم مثلا ما اسويها انشغل 


واللي عالخاص منهم يقومون الليل بالبقره 


ومنهم االاستغفار 


ومنهم رقية السدر 


يعني كله زين ماشاء الله 


وهالايام اختي كثفي بالعباده يزاج الله خير 


والله يرزقج ويرزقني ياربب وجميع ملقوفات المنتدى ^^

----------


## RoyalDeser

مشكورة الغالية

الله يعينا علي عبادته يارب

----------


## al-jo0oharh

اللهم امين

----------


## RoyalDeser

مساء الخير

----------


## al-jo0oharh

اب اب اب

----------


## RoyalDeser

استغفر الله

----------


## RoyalDeser

شخباركم

----------


## اهلا

مرحب 



اقول ابا اعرف هل هالشي وارد عن حديث ام ايه

وايد ناس قاموا يقروون البقرة والاستغفار بنية وظيفة او زواج هل هالشي وارد عن النبي ام الله لاااا 


يعني اقرو القران بنية التعبد لله مب لمصلحة 

يعني في واايد قروا سورة البقرة ووحدة من بينهم اتحققت امنيتها فليش هي بس اللي تحققت امنيتها والباجيين لا 

انا بقولج 

لان هي دعت بتذلل وافتقار وقرات الاية بنية التعبد لله والحصول على الاجر والثواب 

اما الباجيين قرووا بنية الزواج وبنية الوظيفة لا للتعبد لله ولا للحصول على الاجر يعني للمصلحة 

وماشي دعاء خاص بالزواج او الوظيفة هذي كلها بدع وكل بدعة ضلاله وكل ضلالة بالنار فحذروا البدع بارك الله فيكم 

يعني تبون شي اعبدوا الله بنية الحصول على الاجر والثواب 

ومن ثم ادعوا وانتو ساجدين عيل الله ليش قال ادعوني استجب لكم 

ما قال اقرووا البقرة برزقكم بالزوج 

لا قال ادعوني استجب لكم 

يعني بالتذلل وافتقار واتبعوا شروط اداب الدعاء واعترفي بغلطج امام الله وقوليله انج غلطي 

اهم شي تعترفي لله في الدعاء 

وابتعدي عن التصنع خلي الدمعة اطيح من عينج من نفسها 

وكان الله غفورا رحيما 


سلااامي ^^

----------


## om3laawi

يــزاج الله خيــــــر ،، الموضوع ف غايه الاهميه ،، الله ييسر لج امرج وامرنا وامور المسلمين كلهم ،،

----------


## al-jo0oharh

اختي اهلا كلامج عين العقل ولا جدال عليه 


بس يالغلا نحن هدفنا الشفاء من سورة البقره ونحن كلنا نعرف فوايدها 


يعني اللي بتقراها يمكن يكون فيها عين ولا شي مؤخر بزواجها وهاي الاشيا انتشرت وايد هالفتره 


فسورة البقره عباره عن رقيا للشفاء 


مب ان نقراها بنية الزواج 


لا بنية الشفاء اولا وهذا هو هدفنا 


ما تقصرين يالغلا

----------


## اهلا

هلا حبوبة 



يمكن انتي ما فهمتي قصدي 

انتو حددوا سورة البقرة بشكل مخصوص 



انتي اقري هالفتوى وان شالله تفهميني اكثر ^^





*ما حكم قراءة سورة البقرة والاستغفار بنية الزواج ؟ فقد انتشر في هذا الزمان ، فكثير من الأخوات تقسم بالله أنها لم تتزوج إلا بعد أن قرأت سورة البقرة لمدة شهر أو أربعين يوما وكذلك الاستغفار ألفا أو بعدد محدد بنية الزواج .... وأنا أخاف من البدعة ودخولي في هذا الأمر ، أرجو من فضيلتكم أن توضحوا هذا الأمر لي وما صحته ؟* 


الحمد لله
الزواج أمر مقدّر مقسوم للعبد كسائر رزقه ، ولن تموت نفس حتى تستكمل رزقها وأجلها ، كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن روح القدس نفث في روعي أن نفسا لن تموت حتى تستكمل أجلها ، و تستوعب رزقها ، فاتقوا الله ، وأجملوا في الطلب ، ولا يحملن أحدكم استبطاء الرزق أن يطلبه بمعصية الله ، فإن الله تعالى لا ينال ما عنده إلا بطاعته ) رواه أبو نعيم في الحلية من حديث أبي أمامة ، وصححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع برقم (2085) .
فلا ينبغي القلق إذا تأخر الزواج ، لكن يشرع للفتى والفتاة أن يتخذ الأسباب لتحصيل هذا الرزق ، ومن ذلك الدعاء ، فتسأل الله تعالى أن يرزقها الزوج الصالح .
والاستغفار سبب من أسباب سعة الرزق ، فقد حكى الله تعالى عن نوح عليه السلام أنه قال لقومه : ( فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّارًا . يُرْسِلْ السَّمَاءَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِدْرَارًا . وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ أَنْهَارًا ) نوح/10- 12 .
والدعاء سلاح عظيم لمن أحسن استخدامه ، فادعي الله وأنت موقنة بإجابة الدعاء ، وتحري أسباب القبول ، من طيب المطعم والمشرب ، واختيار الأوقات الفاضلة ، واحذري من تعجل الإجابة ، فقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( يستجاب لأحدكم ما لم يعجل ، يقول : دعوت فلم يستجب لي) رواه البخاري ( 5865 ) ومسلم ( 2735) من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه . 



واعلمي أن الدعاء مدخر للعبد ، نافع له في جميع الأحوال ، كما في الحديث الذي رواه الترمذي (3859) عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( مَا مِنْ رَجُلٍ يَدْعُو اللَّهَ بِدُعَاءٍ إِلَّا اسْتُجِيبَ لَهُ ، فَإِمَّا أَنْ يُعَجَّلَ لَهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا ، وَإِمَّا أَنْ يُدَّخَرَ لَهُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ ، وَإِمَّا أَنْ يُكَفَّرَ عَنْهُ مِنْ ذُنُوبِهِ بِقَدْرِ مَا دَعَا ، مَا لَمْ يَدْعُ بِإِثْمٍ ، أَوْ قَطِيعَةِ رَحِمٍ ، أَوْ يَسْتَعْجِلْ ، قَالُوا : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، وَكَيْفَ يَسْتَعْجِلُ ؟ قَالَ : يَقُولُ : دَعَوْتُ رَبِّي فَمَا اسْتَجَابَ لِي ) وصححه الألباني في صحيح الترمذي برقم (2852) .

وقراءة القرآن لها أثر عظيم في علاج الهم والقلق ، وجلب السعادة والطمأنينة ، وكذلك الاستغفار .
والإكثار من الطاعات بصفة عامة ، من أسباب تحصيل السعادة ، كما قال تعالى : ( مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحاً مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَلَنُحْيِيَنَّهُ حَيَاةً طَيِّبَةً وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّهُمْ أَجْرَهُمْ بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ ) النحل/97 .
وقال تعالى : ( وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجاً. وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَنْ يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْراً ) الطلاق/2،3 . 


فمن أكثرت من هذه الطاعات ، وحافظت على صلاتها وذكرها واستغفارها ودعائها وقراءتها للقرآن ، رجي لها التوفيق والسعادة ، وتحقيق مرادها ومطلوبها ، لكن لا يشرع التعبد بتحديد عدد معين أو زمن معين لم يرد في الشريعة ، فإن ذلك من البدع ، وهي من أسباب رد العمل وحرمان صاحبه من الأجر ، كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( مَنْ عَمِلَ عَمَلًا لَيْسَ عَلَيْهِ أَمْرُنَا فَهُوَ رَدٌّ ) رواه مسلم (1718) . 
ولم يرد في الشرع المطهر – فيما نعلم – أن قراءة سورة البقرة بخصوصها أو الاستغفار بعدد معين سبب لحصول الزواج ، وإنما طاعة الله تعالى واتباع رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم على سبيل العموم هما سبيل السعادة وتيسير الأمور في الدنيا والآخرة . 
نسأل الله تعالى أن ييسر لك أمرك ، ويرزقك الزوج الصالح . 

والله أعلم . 



يعني بالمختصر القران كله شفاء ورحة للمؤمنين ..

----------


## tilkalora

مشكوره ع الطرح يعل في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## suwaidi07

مشكوره أختي ع موضوع

----------


## RoyalDeser

حرام انا كنت اقرا سورة البقرة كامله من فترة

الحينا من كم يوم ما قريتعها كملة شو اسوي  :Frown:

----------


## al-jo0oharh

> هلا حبوبة 
> 
> 
> 
> يمكن انتي ما فهمتي قصدي 
> 
> انتو حددوا سورة البقرة بشكل مخصوص 
> 
> 
> ...




مشكووووووووووووره حياتي عالافااااااده وهالكلام كلنا نعرفه فديتج ماتقصرين 


انا فاهمه عليج 

ياعيوني انا يوم نزلت البرنامج 

لنه فاد الاكثريه 

وهذا مو يعني ان اذا قرو سورة البقره يودرون القران لا لازم يقرون من كل القران لنه كله شفاء شرات ما قلتي 


بس نحن نعرف فضل سورة البقره 


والبيت اللي تقرى فيه سورة البقره مايدشه الشيطان 


وغيره وغيره 

عسب جي اقول للبنات يقرونها بهدف الشفاء فقط والوحده لما بتشفى ان شاء الله راح يجيها الرزق من كل مكان سواء دوام زواج وغيره وغيره 


يعني ياعيوني لهدف التحصين لا اقل ولا اكثر 


ومشكوره عالافاده اللي ظفتيها عسب البنات كلهم يستفيدون منها علها بميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## اهلا

العفو حبوبة 

وسلامي لج ^_^

----------


## RoyalDeser

استغفر الله

----------


## RoyalDeser

Eid mbar to all

----------


## وشاءت الأقدار

*مشكورة بس للأسف ماجابت نتيجة معي.....
ارادة رب العالمين أقوى من كل شي.....
الحمدلله على كل حال...
إن شاء الله الجميع يستفيد من موضوعك........*

----------


## أسيرة الامارات

جزاك الله الف خير 
في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

----------


## al-jo0oharh

لا هنتن عالمرور يالغاليات

----------


## RoyalDeser

Salaaaaaam

----------


## حمامه حلوه

يزاج الله ألف خير ع الموضع وما قصرتي الغاليه والله يوفقج إن شاء الله

----------


## nawar999

جزيتي خيرا اختي
وشكرا ع طرح الموضوع

----------


## سنع ليوا

يزاج الله خير

----------


## RoyalDeser

استفغر الله

----------


## *بنت الشرقيه*

انا توني بديت اسوي 

البرنامج اليوم اول يوم 

ادعولي انشاءالله اخواتي

----------


## *بنت الشرقيه*

أختي وشاءت الاقدار أي طريقة جربتي؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## al-jo0oharh

الله يوفكن يميع يارب

----------


## h2h

جزاج الله الف خير 
في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## جليسة القمر25

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## شمس البداوة

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## al-jo0oharh

تسلمووووووووون عالمرور الطيب

----------


## *بنت الشرقيه*

طيب اذا فاتتني صلاة لليلة وحدة اعيد البرنامج من جديد 

ولا وشو انتظر ردرودكم يالغاليات :12 (15):

----------


## al-jo0oharh

مممم ما اظن انج تعيديه فديت روحج كملي وبالتوفيج ان شاء الله

----------


## زهيرة

يزاج الله خير

فعلا نحن تحتاج إلى أخوات في الله يذكروننا بالله

بالتوفيق

----------


## فطومة الحبوبة

إختي الغالية 

بغيت اسألج بالنسبة للبرنامج الاول 
ليش ممنوع حد يعرف ؟؟ وليش محد يشوفني خلال 21 يوم !!!!! ليش احس يخوف



انزين ومن وين اشتري بودر السدر !!! من الجمعية ولا الصيدلية؟؟؟

----------


## al-jo0oharh

اللي كاتبه البرنامج جي قالت اختي لمدة 21 يوم مايشوفج غير اللي متعودين يشوفونج كل مره 


وبودر السدر من عند العطار حياتي بتحصلينه

----------


## بنت المرموم

يسلموووووو حبيبتي ع الطرح و الله يسر الزواج ان شاء الله

----------


## الجوري 44

مشكوره حبيبتي يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

للرفـــــــــــع

----------


## وردة جوريه

القرآن كل خير مايستوي نقرا البقرة بس يوميا وباقي السور نهملها ونركز على سورة يس والبقرة وباقي السور نخليها مانقراها لازم نقرا كل السور ونختم القرآن ومافي دليل على ان سورة يس اهم من باقي السور ومسألة ان لازم محد يشوفنا 21 بصراحة اول مرة اسمع فيه ومب لازم اي نسمعه او نقراه نصدقه الا بدليل

----------


## RoyalDeser

ها منو طبق اي طريقة

----------


## RoyalDeser

استغفر الله

----------


## شمسه الشامسي

يزاج الله خير

----------


## عيوني UAE

في ميزآن حسنآتج يارب

----------


## jameela200

بارك الله فيج الغالية

----------


## بنتـ DXB

يزاج الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتج جوجو  :Smile:

----------


## RoyalDeser

انا خذيت سدر من القرية

مكتوب عليه للاستخدام الجسم؟؟ معرف يستوي اقرا فيه ولا لا؟؟

----------


## al-jo0oharh

رويال 

والله مادري 

انا اللي اعرفه يا سدر مطحون ولا ورق وانتي تطحنينه


بس قريت وحده مره بممنتدى تسوي بسدر الجسم

----------


## الفلاسييه

جزاك الله خير

----------


## RoyalDeser

ان شالله اجرب السدر لو مرة

----------


## RoyalDeser

للرفع 

وللتذكير ولمعرفة اذا حد جرب الرقية

----------


## الزيزفون

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


سورة البقرة إللي أعرفها إن فيها بركة و في تركها حسرة و إنها تطرد الشياطين من البيت 
بس قراءتها مرتين في اليوم ! و بنية الزواج حذاري أخواتي يمكن يدخل هالأمر في البدع . . 


والله الموفق

----------


## RoyalDeser

fooog

----------


## RoyalDeser

للرفع

----------


## حورالامارات

انا جربت حبيباتي اللي يقرا سورة البقرة وهو ف قلبه شي الله ما يرد له هالشي بس اهم شي انه ما يترك القراءة حتى بعد الزواج والحمل

----------


## حلاوة دلع

هلااا بنات ..

كلنا نعرف فضل سورة البقرة وان فيها بركة مثل ما يا في الحديث.. لكنا يوم نقول بنية الشي .. نقصد ببركتها يستوي هالشي بعد فضل الله سبحانه .. 

انزين حد يرب وشو استوى وياكم..

----------


## al-jo0oharh

انا استمريت عسورة البقره اسبوع بنية الحفظ من الشيطان وياني خطيب بس ماصار نصيب لن ما ارتحت له سبحان الله

----------


## RoyalDeser

> انا استمريت عسورة البقره اسبوع بنية الحفظ من الشيطان وياني خطيب بس ماصار نصيب لن ما ارتحت له سبحان الله


 
ماشالله جوجو بشرة خير

الا خبرني كنتي تقرين سورة البقرة مرة وحدة ولا مجزاة :44 (32):

----------


## al-jo0oharh

هلا رويال الصراحه مجزأه 

عسب ما امل كنت اقراها مجزاه لن ابا الاستمرار مب بس اقرى ومب فاهمه شي

----------


## مسك الجنآن~

يزاج الله الف خير على الطرح الطيب وعلى مجهودج ...

وانا ماااشيه من سنة على هالبرنامج أستغفار + قراءة سورة بقرة يوميا وحتى انيه مسجله في تلفوني تاريخ اللي بديت اقرى فيه 3\3 ومرت سنة ..سبحان الله..
وماخليت دعاء مادعيت به ..
قمت اصوم الاثنين والخميس +الايام البيض ..الحمدلله..
تركت الاغاني وتقربت من رب العالمين ..لدرجة اهلي قامو يحاتوني ..
بس للحين ماااستوى شي ولاتقدم لي حد..
مايئست من رحمة الله انا متأكدة انه كل تآخيرة وفيها خيرة..
بس سبحان الله مشيت على البرنامج بنية الزواج غير الزواج كل شي تيسر لي ورحت العمرة الصيف واشياء وايدة اتيسرت بفضل الله غير( الزواج)..حكمة مايعلم بها غير رب العالمين..
امانة كل اللي تقرى ردي تدعي لي من قلبها ولاتنسين الملائكة تقول لج >>ولك بمثل...

----------


## يارب وفقني

جزاج الله خير وان شاء الله بنحاول والله يرزقنا بالزوج الصالح يارب

----------


## al-jo0oharh

الله يوفقج اختي مسك ويرزقج بالريال الصالح وكل بنات المسلمين

----------


## سعوديه امارات

الله يجزاك الجنه

----------


## المول

اصدقون انا قبل ما انخطب بشهريين ما سافرت في الصيف مثل كل سنه وعقدت النيه على حفظ البقره ويلست اكررها مع الدعاء بتيسير امري وفعلا بعد الشهرين انخطبت وتزوجت بس كنت احفظ البقره لوجه الله ما كانت بنية الزواج من يتقي الله يجد له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب

----------


## عسل2

جزاك الله خبرا

----------


## عسل2

up>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## صافيه1دبي

جزاك الله خيراً 
في ميزان حسناتك 
ان شاء الله

----------


## حنان البريكي

ما شاء الله اختي وايد عجبني موضوعك بجربه ادعي لي بالزواج والسعادة الله يسعدك من ما خليتي بيوت سعيدة ببرنامجك 😇

----------


## manal 4 sms

*جزاك الله الف خير 
في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله*

----------

